# Looking Forward



## Vikinghulk (11/11/22)

Looking forward to learn from this forum.

Thank you and have a blessed weekend.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Silver (11/11/22)

Welcome @Vikinghulk 

We are lucky to have many helpful and experienced vapers here on the forum.

Feel free to ask questions as you go along.

All the best and have a good weekend

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Vikinghulk (11/11/22)

Thank you for the warm welcome Silver. Much appreciated!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Grand Guru (11/11/22)

Welcome to the community @Vikinghulk!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Vikinghulk (11/11/22)

Thank you Guru!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33 (11/11/22)

Vikinghulk said:


> Looking forward to learn from this forum.
> 
> Thank you and have a blessed weekend.


You’ve definitely come to the right place @Vikinghulk 

LOADS of knowledge here and generally we’re a lekker chilled bunch!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Vikinghulk (11/11/22)

Paul33 said:


> You’ve definitely come to the right place @Vikinghulk
> 
> LOADS of knowledge here and generally we’re a lekker chilled bunch!


Thamk you Paul!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vicTor (12/11/22)

Vikinghulk said:


> Looking forward to learn from this forum.
> 
> Thank you and have a blessed weekend.


welcome

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Resistance (13/11/22)

Vikinghulk said:


> Looking forward to learn from this forum.
> 
> Thank you and have a blessed weekend.


Welcome to the forum.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stranger (14/11/22)

Howzit and welcome

Please check your cotton, it may be contaminated with something.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (14/11/22)

Welcome to the forum @Vikinghulk

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Vikinghulk (14/11/22)

Stranger said:


> Howzit and welcome
> 
> Please check your cotton, it may be contaminated with something.


Only Cotton Bacon and Vapefly for me sir, no Gamma traces. No Atties were harmed (yet)

Reactions: Winner 2


----------

